# Show me your hamsters! & Meet Nim Nams!



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Meet Jimmy (aka Nim Nams, Jimbob, Jim Nims)


























I love my little boy, recently he's learned to escape from his ball and comes running into the living room to find someone so he can have a cuddle. He's a little hero.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Bumpy bump


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

ajohnson said:


> I love my little boy, recently he's learned to escape from his ball and comes running into the living room to find someone so he can have a cuddle. He's a little hero.


aww thats so sweet


----------

